# Aluminum Wagon



## mrg (May 29, 2016)

Had a few of there that were always trashed, bolt holes ripped out, bent and just torn up so when I got this years ago in such good shape I restored and polished it, it's been wrapped in a sheet for 25 + years


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 29, 2016)

LOVE IT BIG TIME  THE BODY DISIGN  THE HUB CAPS  AND THE POLISH JOB   AND GO SHOW THAT WAGON OFF  
RUDY C


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 29, 2016)

mrg said:


> Had a few of there that were always trashed, bolt holes ripped out, bent and just torn up so when I got this years ago in such good shape I restored and polished it, it's been wrapped in a sheet for 25 + yearsView attachment 322257 View attachment 322258 View attachment 322259



WHAT A BEAUTIFUL WAGON, BOTH DESIGN AND MATERIALS AS WELL AS PRESERVATION!


----------



## rocketman (May 29, 2016)

awesome...............


----------



## ridingtoy (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful wagon! Never saw one like this before. Any ideas on a manufacturer of it?

Dave


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2016)

Did some research years ago (pre-computer) and don't remember if I found maker, this one has been on my junk/project pile for years I guess waiting for front rims & caps, its a identical steel version, even the hub caps are steel.


----------

